# Internet at Home



## Sauron (Mar 4, 2006)

I have windows 2003 server at home and also it is connected to the home network

I wanted to have a website running in the 2003 server comp so that whenever someone types www.sauron.net he is directed to he files that I have made as the web pages. This all is supposed to happen without connecting to the internet.

How do I do it using windows 2003 server and IIS ?

Is it also possible to achieve the same with the apache web server ?

A complete tut is requested from you digit members !!!


And one more question......
except for 2 members, why hasn't any else taken care to reply tmy queries ?
An I to be left without answers in a forum full of techies ?


----------



## Deep (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Sauron,
To get a domain name working on your machine, you will first have to register the domain name (sauron.net is already registered)

2nd thing would be name servers...you will need to setup name servers on your machine or somewhere which can point the site to your machine...or the easier way would be..change the A record of the site to your IP address (make sure you have Public IP address)

You can do this using both IIS and Apache, so you have to choose one according to your needs...

Regards,
Deep


----------



## hafees (Mar 4, 2006)

As you are using Windows 2003 Server, u have IIS installed. SO you may not need Apache. IIS is easy to configures than Apache, coz its GUI based while apache uses configuration files.

Now you may need to choose a server side programming language. .Net may be easier, PHP is also good and it is open source. 

You may also prefer the LAMP architecture (Linux, Apache, MySQL, and PHP) for building ur site. This way you dont need a single money coz all are open source and and are free to use (the license of MySQL is a little bit different. But still it is free for non commercial web sites)


----------



## amitgg (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi hafees,

I don't think that using asp.net need any license. what say.


----------



## Sauron (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey.......

I'm not connecting to the net and setting up a site or something like that 



I just want to setup my comp as a webserver so that the rest of the comps on my network can access the pages that i store in the root folder when they type www.sauron.net


----------



## vinaypatel (Mar 11, 2006)

have u created same website in iis 

check it out 

and please defien ur problem clearly


----------



## Deep (Mar 11, 2006)

okay..edit the hosts file of all your machines and point sauron.net to your machine....

that should do the job..


----------



## hafees (Mar 12, 2006)

amitgg said:
			
		

> Hi hafees,
> 
> I don't think that using asp.net need any license. what say.


  

You dont need a license for .Net web site. But can u code a .net site without Visual Studio? Ok i agree that, it can be done. But which database will u use? SQL server for free??? 

Also, think about the hosting process. .NEt site will cost u double than a LAMP site. Also you can find lots of  PHP, mySQL supported free web hosts. But can u list some free webservers that provide .Net based free web space?? 

For a web hosting service, they can easily setup LAMP based web service. They dont cost a single penny for OS, RDBMS. Also they dont need a higher end server machine. But that is not the case with .net. 
I hope u agree


----------



## planetcall (Mar 12, 2006)

You need to have a static IP as well.


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 13, 2006)

So basically, you want to setup an *intRAnet* using Windows 2003 server. Have a look here , here.  and if necessary also here


----------



## Sauron (Mar 21, 2006)

Can the above be done with XP and IIS installed ????

If yes, please tell me the ways in detail !


----------



## Sauron (Mar 25, 2006)

& How to edit HOSTS file !


----------



## mediator (Mar 25, 2006)

See the existing entry in the host file get an idea of it and then enter a new entry in ur host file with ip of ur server machine and then sauron.net after it!


----------

